# The Swan Pit in Norwich



## hamishsfriend (May 21, 2011)

Not sure if this fits in here on this forum because it is not a derelict or abandoned site but well-looked after, and Grade II listed. It is, however, not seen by many. Not because it is inaccessable or hidden away but rather because not many people know about it. It is unique, in that it is the only such structure left in the whole of the UK. And it is old. 

"It" is the old swan pit in Norwich. 







The swan pit is located on the grounds of the Great Hospital in Bishopsgate and accessible from there. The hospital is currently an old peoples' care home and parts of the complex are over 700 years old.






In medieval times swans were reserved for the table of the king and a handful of privileged nobles and clerics. Two creeks extended into the Great Hospital's precinct from the south bank of the River Wensum. At least one of them was navigable and small boats were able to travel within yards of the buildings in order to unload food, fuel and building supplies. One of the creeks fed fish ponds and both attracted many swans which in Stuart times continued to be protected. 

The Great Hospital's cygnets were kept in a purpose-built confined area, the swan pit. It was constructed in 1793 by William Ivory, especially for containing the hospitals cygnets, to be fattened on grain and sold. One of them was sent to Sandringham every year, as a gift to the king. The pit was in use until WWII when it was forced to close due to the grain shortage. By this time the hospital had been supplying oven-ready swans for the tables of the rich all over the country. The birds were dispatched by rail, travelling in wicker baskets.











The pit is adjoined in the north by a stone sided channel with two 19th century sluice gates that link it with the River Wensum. The sluices ensure that the pit is filled at high tide, and unable to empty at low tide.






The picture above was taken from the Riverside Walk. A short distance further on a much older structure can be found - the Cow Tower, a military tower and one of the earliest purpose-built artillery blockhouses in England.






The Cow Tower was built in about 1399 to command a strategic point in Norwich’s city defence. It is situated beside the River Wensum in an area called Bishopsgate. The name Cow Tower comes from the water meadow it stands in which used to be known as Cowholme.

The gate is padlocked but allows a good view of the interior, which is empty, apart from pigeons.
















Beside it, high up on a horse chestnut tree, there is another noteworthy structure - a luxury apartment block for birds and (possibly) bats. Not old but interesting nevertheless.


----------



## MD (May 21, 2011)

thats cracking 
thanks for posting


----------



## Snips86x (May 21, 2011)

Great report and writeup!


----------



## John_D (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for that, I thought that I knew Norwich quite well but you have given me an insight into parts of it I never knew existed.


----------



## quadbod (May 21, 2011)

Another excellent report.

I usually have a scan down to see if you've posted a new thread..... 

Another pic of the pit on Wikipedia, not much information to add though.

Link: [ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swan_pit[/ame]


----------



## smiler (May 21, 2011)

You’re right it isn’t derelict or abandoned (and that is to the credit of the folk that keep it that way). It is however a very interesting and enjoyable report and pics, Thanks


----------



## hamishsfriend (May 21, 2011)

John_D said:


> Thanks for that, I thought that I knew Norwich quite well but you have given me an insight into parts of it I never knew existed.



Thank you for your kind comments, glad you enjoyed.


----------



## hamishsfriend (May 21, 2011)

quadbod said:


> Another excellent report. I usually have a scan down to see if you've posted a new thread.....



Oh! Thank you for your kind comments 



> Another pic of the pit on Wikipedia, not much information to add though.



Thanks for the pic and link. Detailed info and old pictures can be found here: http://tinyurl.com/3loks8u


----------



## manof2worlds (May 21, 2011)

Great report again Evelyn - Anne and I were there last Sunday morning, beautiful area of Norwich.


----------



## TK421 (May 23, 2011)

flippin heck, thats different! I like that a lot, and that bird box in your last photo is brilliant!


----------



## hamishsfriend (May 23, 2011)

TK421 said:


> flippin heck, thats different! I like that a lot, and that bird box in your last photo is brilliant!



It sure is a bit different. Lol. Thanks for your kind words. As to the bird box, I've never seen anything like it before. I think it is for birds, bats and - after having looked at the picture again - for insects as well. I can glimpse some tiny openings in some, too small for birds or bats.

Edited to add that I've just found some info on these bird boxes: http://tinyurl.com/44kexqz


----------



## mookster (May 24, 2011)

That birdbox reminds me of a fractal


----------



## hamishsfriend (May 24, 2011)

mookster said:


> That birdbox reminds me of a fractal



I suppose that it, sort of, is one.


----------



## zeroid (Jul 1, 2011)

I pass the one in Eaton Park pretty much everyday and had guessed that it was a bird/bat/bug box, but didn't know about the reason it was there. It will be interesting to see how it evolves...
Thanks for shedding some light on it anyway.


----------



## night crawler (Jul 1, 2011)

Great report and the history behind it.


----------

